# Robert



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another question. I have this snake skin blank thing on my mind this morning. Would a round 1 1/2 inch X 4 inch blank be big enough or should I go to 2 inch X 4 inch round blank?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

1.5x1.5x3.5 will be a perfect size. I am curious how you put this together. Let m what I can do to help.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I plan on taking a 3 1/2 or 4 inch block of wood and drill a 5/8 hole. Then turn the block round. then I will trim the middle of the block down to almost the hole I drilled leaving about 1/4 to 1/2 inch on the ends. I figure leave at least 1/4 inch between the hole and where I will mount the skin, maybe less. I will then mount the skin to the trimmed part in the middle, and pour over it with clear resin, after I put it in a mold. I will then turn it some and polish to see what I have.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good plan Bobby!!! Cant wait to see it come together!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Send me your mailing address Robert. I will have one ready for you in a few days. I have to let all this stuff dry real good between setting up. This is a diamond back water snake and isn't as pretty as a rattler or copperhead. Unless I have a big copperhead I would be able to do one of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went to Beaumont to get so me supplies and a caliper to do my measuring with. Spent 2 hours sitting on 124 cause a guy in a old Chevy truck sit on the beach fishing and drinking beer then decided he wasn't too drunk to drive home. He hit a pole just past the ICW bridge and now is with his maker. When will people learn not to drink and drive!!!!


Now Robert I am going to be pouring in the morning. The skin is .83 inch dia and the hole is .61 inch. So that is how much you have with a 1 1/2 inch blank. I hope you understood what I just said. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Can hardly wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That should be perfect!!! I am up in Nederland right now but i should be heading home thur night or Friday for just a little while.
Dale i alomost called you to go to lunch but when i realized what time it was i figured it was to late..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Robert, should have called or if you are around tomorrow for lunch. Never too late for lunch. Either way, call anytime if your around. 409-718-2917


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Went to Beaumont to get so me supplies and a caliper to do my measuring with. Spent 2 hours sitting on 124 cause a guy in a old Chevy truck sit on the beach fishing and drinking beer then decided he wasn't too drunk to drive home. He hit a pole just past the ICW bridge and now is with his maker. When will people learn not to drink and drive!!!!
> 
> Now Robert I am going to be pouring in the morning. The skin is .83 inch dia and the hole is .61 inch. So that is how much you have with a 1 1/2 inch blank. I hope you understood what I just said. LOL


Where do you get your supplies Bobby in Beaumont? Hate to hear about the guy losing his life from drinking and driving. At least he didn't bring an inocent person with him.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Today I was at Harbor Freight. Had to get the caliper and some sand paper. Got me a set of punches while there. Barbara said she was surprised I got out of there for less than $20.LOL


Robert I figure doing it this way it would have a wood chamber below the skin instead of plastic. I didn't know if it would make any difference on the sound or not.

And the wood is cedar.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, yea, I never get outa there for that little money.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Do you know anyone that has used the new turning tool set they have. Its a 8 piece set called Wilkerson or something like that. Not the ones with the dark handles. I looked at them and they look and feel nice.$69 a set.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok Robert here is what they look like right now. Not much to look at. If I am right most of the wood on the sides will be turned off.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks cool Bobby. As for the tools, I would say to go with them if they feel good. At worst, they would just need lots of sharpening. I have a few old HF tools that I modified for a particular job and have used them, but don't really use them any more as I have spent a small fortune in buying high priced tools as well as several home made tools that I use.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, have you tried to put them between centers, building as layer of CA then sand and polish down before you cast? I see some scales that are up and I think the CA sanded down would give a good smooth finish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There are no scales left on these skins. Those popped up after I put the thin ca on them. I am going to do the ca thing on them before I cast them. I will also put a coat of poly resin on them and let it set up before casting.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> There are no scales left on these skins. Those popped up after I put the thin ca on them. I am going to do the ca thing on them before I cast them. I will also put a coat of poly resin on them and let it set up before casting.


got ya


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In the molds


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

These were a flop. I have separation between the skin and the resin for some reason. Also had some bubbles around the outside edge. I will post pictures. I will figure this out if it takes all the resin I have. Not really worried about the bubbles they are just on the outside of the blank and will be turned off.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Are you casting under pressure?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No no pressure. Shouldn't need it. I think it is a problem with the way I am tanning the skins. I am going to try a few things and see if it works.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You know a whole lot more about that stuff than me Bobby!! Good luck Mate!!!


----------

